# The pill



## Verient (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been on the pill about a month now and I'm having my first period on it. However, I've broken out loads! I have lots of tiny spots on my forehead which I've never got before. I usually do break out on my period but not really in this way. When I first started the pill it seemed to clear my skin up though...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 22, 2009)

Birth control is funny that way.  I'm on the implanon and it has broken me out like crazy, but it's almost been a year now and it seems it be calming down.  When I went to the dermatologist, he said that he wouldn't depend on birth control to clear your skin, because it can actually make you break out.  I wish I had listened to him lol.  Just up your skin care regimen you should be fine.  When I started using C.O. Bigelow's Gentle Clay Cleanser it seemed to control my BC breakouts.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 22, 2009)

You've only been on it for a month. The pill is hormones and hormones can make your body do lots of things. Let your system get used to it. Wait another few months before you draw any conclusions about how it will affect you in the long term.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 22, 2009)

If you have only been on it for a month, give it some time. I was perscribed bc for acne and it broke me out at first, then after the three month mark I started to get a lot less acne. Give it some time before you quit it. If it doesn't die down, try a different type of bc.


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 22, 2009)

i've been on the pill for about a month and a half now, my skin was nice about 3 weeks ago but now it looks like shit, so i feel you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i guess we just have to play the waiting game...


----------



## beautymarkJennG (Sep 23, 2009)

Same thing happened to me. This is my first month and I haven't had acne in a few years but this stuff made me have just a few breakouts. It did cut back my facial hair a whole lot tho, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank God cuz I was gonna go crazy from plucking everyday LOL Oh and it made me super emotional once my period came. Ugh


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel you with the super emotional PMS *beautymarkJennG*. I once sat and bawled my eyes out to The Brave Little Toaster. Yes, the animated children's movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luckily that was quite a few years, and two pill brand changes ago.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 24, 2009)

BC gave me bad skin as well. Things should become normal in about 2-3 months. Good luck!


----------



## Verient (Sep 26, 2009)

Ahh it's just getting worse!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 26, 2009)

^ my skin too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so frustrating...


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, same thing happened to me -- my skin cleared up mostly, but I got some weird pimples I hadn't had before. It's gotten better, not quite gone away, over time, but you might need to switch up your skin routine. I switched to an oil cleanser and that works way better for me. HTH!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 26, 2009)

because birth control is hormones... taking the pill is messing with your normal hormone levels. most hormonal acne takes longer to clear than bacterial acne. give it some time. when i took ortho lo i broke out at first as well but it eventually cleared up as my body got more used the hormone levels in the pill. if it keeps getting worse... ask your doctor to maybe put you on a birth control that also controls acne.


----------

